# Personal fitness Question(s)  Cold Weather Trg



## Doom (15 Oct 2006)

Well, This isn't related to the Canadian army or anything. But, I have been wondering this for a while now.

Is it me, or does it seem to be harder to excercise in the cold weather? Like right now for instance. I just finished a simple 1km Jog, And as the months get colder it seems its increasingly getting harder to excercise. 

Another question I have is, what is the average time you guys have gotten on a 1km run


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

I find fall to be the perfect time to go out and run.
Winter is too cold and summer is too hot - but spring & fall are just right!

BTW - you really think this is cold?


----------



## Doom (15 Oct 2006)

yea believe it or not I do, I prefer, spring/summer. But all that aside. Is it just me?


----------



## tlg (15 Oct 2006)

Some days I can do 25 pushups no problem, others I wuss out at 10. Don't know what causes it. As for running, I find it easier right now. Easier to breathe, unless I break the breathing rhythm I have going.


----------



## Doom (15 Oct 2006)

Hmmm, Okay, I personally was actually wondering that aside of other things myself as well. For me I find the colder weather 0 - 9 degreeish is harder to run. feels like the air is heavier to take in as well as I get a runny nose. but I know what you mean when you say somedays you can do this, some days you can't. I guess it really comes down to, adrenaline etc. And another question. since it's winter and I don't like running in cold tempatures (which I probably will) is using a jump rope a good alternative?


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

a jump cord is OK for a day or so.... but not a substitute for the real thing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Oct 2006)

Gotta disagree.  Back in my former life, I was a fair to decent boxer.  I could run for an hour straight, no problem.  30 mins of jumping rope would kick my arse every time.


----------



## Blunt Object (15 Oct 2006)

I go to the gym every other day or so and I run 6km in about 30 minutes so it works out to about 5 min a kilometer. Try running at a slower pace to get you warmed up for about 5-10 min before you start running your main run.


----------



## Doom (15 Oct 2006)

good idea, really... if I place that into perspective. i'm going to have to turn my 3.2km run from 12-14 mins depending to a 6.4km run in 1 hour. I guess I should start taking more time out of my nights to run then what I already do. shouldn't be a problem except days I work.


----------



## derael (16 Oct 2006)

For running or anything to do with cardio where you're using a lot of lung power I find quite a bit harder in sub zero temps.

As for pushups or similar types of exercises, not really.


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Gotta disagree.  Back in my former life, I was a fair to decent boxer.  I could run for an hour straight, no problem.  30 mins of jumping rope would kick my arse every time.


Rope is tough, no denying it but, you're using different muscle sets and one does not substitute the other.  If you do it on every alternate day, you're that much ahead of the mob.


----------



## R933ex (26 Oct 2006)

Living up here <In the NWT> I find as long as you have a barrier to protect the cold air from hitting the lungs,such as a proper running mask, I have noticed that I am able to run faster in the winter then in the summer. Having said that I am still waiting for our first snow.

Cheers


----------



## DVessey (5 Nov 2006)

Personally, I like running in cold weather better. I think it goes back to my time doing biathlon.


----------



## Third (5 Nov 2006)

This is the first season I've ever been running in the cold (haven't gone out sub zero yet), and I found that unless I take my chapstick with me I'm in for a miserable time.


----------



## Bobby Rico (15 Nov 2006)

I'm wondering if it might be a good idea to increase the intensity of my PT now that the cold weather is upon us, given that I'll be doing basic in January.  Of course in Toronto it never gets really that cold, especially down here in the downtown core, but I'm sure it's a totally different story up in St. Jean.


----------



## exsemjingo (15 Nov 2006)

Excellent idea, BR.  I've found a place to run 6.4km in the snow, and it is definitely slower going in the winter.  
I wonder what kind of speeds the instructors will expect in January.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Nov 2006)

I love running in the winter. Also in snowshoes, of course running in them is somewhat hard, and I ususlly end up on my face   But it is amazing for building muscle in your legs. Plus the cold dosn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Kirt Voth (16 Nov 2006)

I find that when its raining or damp, when I run or play ball hockey that Im short of breath, must be from the moisture in the air. as far as running or playing ball hockey in the winter that its only hard for the first 5 minutes, but a good warm up before is a quick cure for that.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

Kirt Voth said:
			
		

> I find that when its raining or damp, when I run or play ball hockey that Im short of breath, must be from the moisture in the air. as far as running or playing ball hockey in the winter that its only hard for the first 5 minutes, but a good warm up before is a quick cure for that.


My dear God! I forgot about ball hockey! That I one of the best sports to get in shape playing. Like we say, you are either running, walking, or sitting down. You lose weight fairly fast and build muscle at nearly the same rate. I you play it with contact, it is even better because it can build upper body strength and become more agile (when getting away from a hit   ). I find that it is more tiring in the summer then winter, because it is a lot warmer then (who would have thought). Another plus of training in the winter is the fact of no flys buggin' you.


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Nov 2006)

Well today in gym we ran about 6km and it was rainy and mild, and I did well. Personally, too cold burns my lungs but I look forward to it in february.


----------



## blacktriangle (20 Nov 2006)

Sorry to bump this again, but I could really use some advice from anyone that can give it. I ran about 5.5km in gym with my class. I still managed to hang on to the lead with my friend, but found the last little bit hard on my lungs. It was never nearly this hard when it was warmer. Would wearing a ski mask really help to keep the cold air from getting to me as bad? Does anyone run like this other then the person that mentioned it in the thread?


----------



## exsemjingo (21 Nov 2006)

Just keep running, and the pain will go away as your lungs adjust.


----------



## twohairyballs (8 Feb 2007)

Seriously it is just too cold to run. I use to run 5k, but cut it down to 2.5k because of the cold. I'm not sure I can even call it a run, maybe a jog. By the end of my run I’m drench to the knee. I want to do the 2.4k run in 10 minutes, but not sure if I can. I haven’t actually timed myself, so I have no idea. I was thinking if I can run further, say 10k, then I may be able to run 2.4k with more speed. I hate snow. I’m to damn paranoid. :-\


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Feb 2007)

Yea, I ran a 10km about a week ago...then this cold front hit. I was on a 5km run, and people were falling out and giving up like no tommorow. Only me and another guy even completed it. 

I can usually run the 2.4km in under 9 minutes, but haven't bothered do to ice everywhere...if i went full speed id slip and break my neck, so im sticking to slower runs.


----------



## twohairyballs (9 Feb 2007)

I start basic on the 19th, the physical test is on the same day, boo! What bothers me are my friends, they go for their 10k run for fun, and aren't even doing anything involving anything, if that makes any sense. I skipped running for two days, and feel bad.  Doing my regular 5k run starting tomorrow, and hopefully by monday I'll start my 10k.


----------



## Evilegend308 (2 Apr 2007)

Yeah, up here in alaska we have to run up to -31c, and that's usually around a 6k run in 30mins. Best suggestion is jogging in place, stretching, then jogging in place once you get outside before running. Honestly, some days when it's not too cold, like some of the other folks have previously mentioned, I rather enjoy running in the cold. It keeps me cool, ya know, verses doing the same kind of run in the heat like in Hawaii where I was stationed before. Trust me, you'll appreciate the cold once you run the same time and distance in 35c.


----------

